# Busted



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My oh went in the spare cage room , he took them all out and personally I think hes over reacting, do you think its excessive to have a couple of spare cages, and apparently it isnt a spare cage room its a storeoom and it wasnt supposed to be full of cages. I managed to count them all though which is good, we have

two small hamster cages (carriers or cleanout cages only), 
a small rat cage, 
a huge rat cage, 
a guinea pig cage, 
a freddy 2 rat cage, 
a small imac type hamster cage (used as a rat carrier), 
a savic mickey, 
and errr a couple of tiny little imac fantasy cages (ever so slightly extended.

So now I dont have a spare cage room, I have a spare cage under the stairs storage space . Me thinks I need to start selling some cages before I get divorced. Lets hope he doesnt look behind the Imac cages and spies all the others hidden behind them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think you need to explain GMC syndrome to him, and get him to have a good read about it, so he can understand its a real medical condition and you cant help it :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> i think you need to explain GMC syndrome to him, and get him to have a good read about it, so he can understand its a real medical condition and you cant help it :lol:


I think Ive got it bad havent I , I was actually thinking "Ive got to sell some of these", then when they all fitted nicely under the stairs I was thinking "Oooh they fit nicely, I dont need to sell them after all"


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll buy two floors for imacs if I win a bid on ebay! It's only one floor so... how much you looking for for the two floors?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

You could save so much space by just keeping all the small furries in video cassette cases, & mice will even fit in the audio ones :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> You could save so much space by just keeping all the small furries in video cassette cases, & mice will even fit in the audio ones :thumbup:


What a rediculous idea

Thats where I keep the rats.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah would be happy with a spare imac fantasy...not to fill...but just in case


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: how mean of him :nono: what on earth does he think a spare cage room is for?? :glare: :laugh:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: how mean of him :nono: what on earth does he think a spare cage room is for?? :glare: :laugh:


Mine's for filled cages


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Mine's for filled cages


There should be a *filled cage room * and a *spare cage room* in every household!! :thumbup: :lol:

I dont have any spare cages at the moment because i filled my last one with my newest addition, i feel like i need a new spare cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> There should be a *filled cage room * and a *spare cage room* in every household!! :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> I dont have any spare cages at the moment because i filled my last one with my newest addition, i feel like i need a new spare cage


There are filled cage room*(s)*, which is basically every room in the house but in all honesty I dont think I could fit all the filled cages in a single room


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> There are filled cage room*(s)*, which is basically every room in the house but in all honesty I dont think I could fit all the filled cages in a single room


:lol: :lol: its nice to have so many fur babies around 

Im hoping to move to a new house soon, my fur babies will be able to have their own room instead of being spread around


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Now thats just plain naughty :yesnod:

Bad dora!! No wonder you lot have to live in a tent!  :lol:

:idea: I have pretty ikkle things that can fill a lot of them cages


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Now thats just plain naughty :yesnod:
> 
> Bad dora!! No wonder you lot have to live in a tent!  :lol:
> 
> :idea: I have pretty ikkle things that can fill a lot of them cages


Now Sarah you know Ive promised Chris I wont take any more pets and therefor I will not.

pssssst, thats obviously just in case he ever reads this thread.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Now Sarah you know Ive promised Chris I wont take any more pets and therefor I will not.
> 
> *pssssst, thats obviously just in case he ever reads this thread*.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But i have pretty white girls


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The Immacs would look great in my room..


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> The Immacs would look great in my room..


*hint hint*   :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Did someone say something? :lol:


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

lmao my OH said that about the spare bird cages (which are obviously much bigger so ur OH is lucky those are small) and as soon as i reluctantly got rid of a few another birdie reeeaalllllly desperately in need of rescuing came along - so see u never know when an emergency case (or cases) might need them and it will save going and buying new ones!! makes perfect sense really:001_smile:
btw i have been told one in ,one out now lol wud love some gerbils again tho....wonder where i could hide them and he wouldnt notice ermmmmmm(not hard they could be staring in his face and he wouldnt notice lol)


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't think it's a case of too many spare cages. Surely it's a case of too few rodents :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> I don't think it's a case of too many spare cages. Surely it's a case of too few rodents :lol:


:yesnod: I like the way you think!! :thumbup:


----------

